# Some recent armor models



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here are my most recent forays into armor modeling: a Dragon 1/35 T-80B: 









A 1/35 Hummer Avenger from Italieri:









A 1/72 Elefant in the old kit from Esci:









and the circa-1989 Lindberg kit of a BMP-1U.








Not the greatest kit, but I do like the diorama base it came with! 

Hope you like them!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, and my favourite base is the trampled-down grass on the Elefant kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice targets!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice models, especially the Lindberg BMP, whcih isnt the best kit. One minor detail though... you have a mix of Russian Guard's markings and Israeli vehicle license number plates!?!?!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, one can never be too sure about those Lindberg decals...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job on all of them. :thumbsup: I always like seeing armor kits. 

I have the Lindberg BMP, too, but haven't built it yet. It just occured to me that this kit has been sitting around for twenty years, unbuilt! Man, I really have to get cracking. :freak:

Sean


----------

